# CMA Aquatics



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi,

I was driving along Weston road and came across a shop I haven't heard of before. They don't seem to be open yet but have some tanks setup with fish in them.

Their store sign shows the following information.

CMA Aquatics - Corals - Tropical Fish - Aquarium Supplies
876 Weston Road (Weston Rd. and Black Creek Dr.)
www.cmaaquatics.com


----------

